# Hood Protector



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody know where a *clear* hood protector like this can be bought in Canada?

Are the Canadian Nissan dealers able to get them?

What about those stick on clear thin film protectors that are like a second skin? I would not mind having that applied to the front hood edge. Would anybody know what that is called or who would have that in Canada?

Thanks!


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> Anybody know where a *clear* hood protector like this can be bought in Canada?
> 
> Are the Canadian Nissan dealers able to get them?
> 
> ...


Nissan dealers should have them.. I just picked up my new LE last night (Brampton, ON), and that was one of the accessories I ordered.. the nissan logo is on the bottow right though.. and small and embossed.. looks nice.. really blends with my black paint.. almost don;t see it.. just see the nice curves


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Dig, I'll ask my dealer when I pick up my Silver LE.. hopefully end of next week. I would like a clear one. 

How much did you pay for your is you don't mind me asking?

I'm still also interested in the clear skin protector.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> Thanks Dig, I'll ask my dealer when I pick up my Silver LE.. hopefully end of next week. I would like a clear one.
> 
> How much did you pay for your is you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I'm still also interested in the clear skin protector.



I think it was like $120 installed (also had a 15% all accessories coupon from the National Auto Show) - make sure you ask your dealer about that!!! If they tell you they will give your the discount - but you need the coupon (good til Mar31/05) PM me, and I can mail you one. I grabbed a few extra at the autoshow.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Excellent! Thanks Digital... You have a PM


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks DigitalOutlaw!

Say would you happen to have the part number for that deflector? Just in case my Nissan Parts dealer does not know what I'm talking about.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Thanks DigitalOutlaw!
> 
> Say would you happen to have the part number for that deflector? Just in case my Nissan Parts dealer does not know what I'm talking about.


The part number for the Bonnet Protector is:

*F5166-8H500AU*


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

You can install it yourself, it's really easy. I paid about $70 for mine with 10% discount. It's little wider than the one on the photo.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Aussietrail, I'll try passing that one to the dealer in case they say it's not available.


Thanks Mike, is the one you mention a factory unit? I like the one pictured above the best of the units I have seen.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ,

There is another type of this Bonnet Protector on the market (not sure if it genuine nissan or not), but I've seen one selling in New Zealand for 64 EURO.

Here is a pic of it:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Awesome, Thanks for the picture Aussietrail!

I think I like the factory abreviated one more, it's slightly cleaner looking to me.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I got the factory one. Same as Stephen http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=757062&postcount=771


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Mike, so there are 2 factory types available from Nissan?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

*Anybody Willing?*

My Nissan Dealer looked into getting the bug deflector for me, however stated it was not available in Canada. They then inquired to Nissan Japan, and was fianlly told that it was not tested for use in Canada, as such, they can't import it at this time...

Would anybody that can get the unit up top in clear want to look into purchasing a clear one for me? I can send the money via paypal, money order, which ever way would work best.

Let me know

Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Australian Dealer*

Hi Viper,

This nissan dealer in Australia will ship one for you.

http://www.parrynissan.com.au/Accessories/xtrail.htm

I have referred to him an xtrailer from Sweden before who also wanted the bonnet protector and they shipped one for him.

They charged him $85AUD (excluding shipping)

Drop them an email and take it from there.



ViperZ said:


> My Nissan Dealer looked into getting the bug deflector for me, however stated it was not available in Canada. They then inquired to Nissan Japan, and was fianlly told that it was not tested for use in Canada, as such, they can't import it at this time...
> 
> Would anybody that can get the unit up top in clear want to look into purchasing a clear one for me? I can send the money via paypal, money order, which ever way would work best.
> 
> ...


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

So ViperZ - its not the factory one that you are looking for (the smoked one)? I have the same one that mike dockal has (in the previous pic post). I think it was $125 from the dealer. Its weird how your dealer is telling you that they can't get it.. almost like my dealer had never heard of the rear mat that you have - and that's posted on the Nissan site.. I think the Nissan parts guys are morons.

If you want the same one in the pics posted by mike dockal - PM me and I can ship one to you from Toronto. I still have a few 15% off coupons that I can use.

DO...



ViperZ said:


> My Nissan Dealer looked into getting the bug deflector for me, however stated it was not available in Canada. They then inquired to Nissan Japan, and was fianlly told that it was not tested for use in Canada, as such, they can't import it at this time...
> 
> Would anybody that can get the unit up top in clear want to look into purchasing a clear one for me? I can send the money via paypal, money order, which ever way would work best.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the link Jalal, I'll send him a e-mail :thumbup: 


DigitalO, thanks for all your help, you're the best :thumbup: The one I'm looking for is the short abreviated one. 










I read somewhere else that it's available in Clear.

My Nissan dealer can get the one like Mike posted, however they can't get the one I want above. It must be very hard on the Canadian dealers right now as there becomes more X-Trail savvy consumers (like us), that talk on these boards, learning from our other X-Trail brothers what has been available in the market for a few years now.

I'm going to use those coupons you sent for the roof accessory rack kit :cheers:


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

No probs.. How much do the roof rack kit and cross bars cost? I'm going to go by Rack Attack tomorrow to check out the Thule ones and trade in my old Yakima car bike rack - just wonder if I should get the Nissan ones instead..



ViperZ said:


> Thanks for the link Jalal, I'll send him a e-mail :thumbup:
> 
> 
> DigitalO, thanks for all your help, you're the best :thumbup: The one I'm looking for is the short abreviated one.
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

digitaloutlaw said:


> No probs.. How much do the roof rack kit and cross bars cost? I'm going to go by Rack Attack tomorrow to check out the Thule ones and trade in my old Yakima car bike rack - just wonder if I should get the Nissan ones instead..



I was quoted $249 + GST/PST The coupon will make it even  

I too have a Yakima rack with Rocket Box and Ski carrier for my Honda Accord. The Dealer indicated the rack has channels so it may be possible to retrofit the Yak accessories to it.

I had contacted Yakima regarding a tower fit for the X-Trail that would use my Yaks bars, however was told that because the XT is not available in the USA, they have not had a chance to test fit or design for it.

Let me know what you come up with Dig, as I'm curious to know. I like the Aero looks of the factory unit 










Although it may not be as strong as the round Yakima bars  


Jalal, thanks for that great lead :thumbup: I emailed Jon at Parry Nissan, and he is dispatching a Clear one to me today :cheers:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Cool*

Excellent Viper, this dealer is great and very prompt with their replies. (very unusual for a nissan dealer) 



ViperZ said:


> Jalal, thanks for that great lead :thumbup: I emailed Jon at Parry Nissan, and he is dispatching a Clear one to me today :cheers:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes they are :thumbup: 

Funny you should mention that, as I was surprized at how responsive they (Jon) were


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Sorry for the delay:

Me & my family are Yakimers, Renault's Scenic clips work exactly for the X-Ty, now I'm at Mex City but I'll return to my hometown at the weekend & there I will post clip # that you need for your Q-Towers.

When I returned there, I'll stop at my dealership & ask for the clear bonnet/hood protector, If they got, I know it will be way cheaper to send from Mex to Canada or if you're not in a hurry, I could send from USA to Canada in a future trip (around 1 or 1.5month) or if you have a Mailing Address at USA, we can skip customs.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Manuelga, thanks for the offer  However I have already completed the transaction with Parry Nissan. I'll keep you in mind for if I ever need other stuff again. Thanks!

Excellent on Yakima rack. :thumbup:


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

...second skin covering is called 3M stoneguard - which I am having put on....the company that does it is called Chip Guard, and they are coming up from Toronto, to put it on for me...about 1 1/2 drive for 15.00 extra....total cost 165.00 - I think it's the way to go...the others break, especially in the car wash...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Stone Guard, right, I remember that after a while. I like that stuff as it's discrete.

If I find I don't care for the look of the clear deflector, I'm going the stone gard route. I'm not worried about carwash damage as I hand wash.

Thanks  

I used a product call Lamin-X on the head lights of my BMW. It's like stone guard, however they don't have kits for the X-Trail. A person woul dhave to buy a generic sheet and custom cut for the X-Trail. I may try that as well.

http://www.lamin-x.com/


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Auto trim*

HI,

After reading your posts... I decided to do some research.. it's slow here at work today. I found a company that makes many kits for most vehicles.. but not the X-Trail. When I contacted them they wanted to do it for us. They sent me the link for their tracing kit for their headlight and fog light protection kit which I will be doing for them this week. But!!! They made me an offer that well if I was close enough I would have done... bring my X-Trail to them spend a night and they would then be able to make a pattern and make the kits!.. If any of you are close to Appleton, WI (Ontario X-Trailers are you listening!))..... please let me know. Here is the deal.. if you bring the X-Trail to them they will make the pattern, make the product and give it to you free! If you meet half way it's 50% off for you.

There will be three kits available;

1) Headlights and Fog lights
2) Front Bumper protection.
3) Hood reflector and Mirrors

I would love to do this but it means a 2000k trip, their and back.. but I will do the headlight / fog light film pattern for them... 

Get back to me via Private eMail if you are interested and I will keep all of you informed on my pattern making! LOL... I am so glad I work for an Advertisement Agency..... I have all the tools of the trade.

Stephen


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

hmmm....that's a thought...a days drive from Ont wouldn't you say? Well, let me check today with the guy whose going to do my hood to see if he can do the headlights and fogs...then will post back...good work on that one :thumbup:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Stephan, you just keep pulling rabbits out of that hat of yours.... Good job, I wish I was closer :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*STEPHEN!!! LOL*

Hey... I know I live in Quebec.. but it is Stephen.... not a problem...

LOL


As for the drive.. remember this is for the complete set...Full Bumper Guards, Hood Guard, Mirror Guards.....

Stephen



sherpy said:


> hmmm....that's a thought...a days drive from Ont wouldn't you say? Well, let me check today with the guy whose going to do my hood to see if he can do the headlights and fogs...then will post back...good work on that one :thumbup:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Hey... I know I live in Quebec.. but it is Stephen.... not a problem...
> 
> LOL


Right, I knew that...


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm going to check out Rack Attack tomorrow hopefully.. but I just realized something.. I mainly want a rack for my bikes, bringing home wood from home depot, my ladder, etc.. but then realized that I have a spoiler! I don't think I should bother getting one now since I'm afraid the spoiler may get damaged. What are your thoughts on this?



ViperZ said:


> I was quoted $249 + GST/PST The coupon will make it even
> 
> I too have a Yakima rack with Rocket Box and Ski carrier for my Honda Accord. The Dealer indicated the rack has channels so it may be possible to retrofit the Yak accessories to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

> I mainly want a rack for my bikes, bringing home wood from home depot, my ladder, etc.. but then realized that I have a spoiler! I don't think I should bother getting one now since I'm afraid the spoiler may get damaged.


The LE model is out of my price range, but it also didn't interest me for just this reason. I'm going to have a bike, canoe, cargo box and a mess of other stuff on top of my X-trail at any given time. I'd hate to have to tip-toe around all the time in an effort to save the spoiler.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I think the racks sit slightly higher than spoiler. However I'm not sure


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> HI,
> 
> After reading your posts... I decided to do some research.. it's slow here at work today. I found a company that makes many kits for most vehicles.. but not the X-Trail. When I contacted them they wanted to do it for us. They sent me the link for their tracing kit for their headlight and fog light protection kit which I will be doing for them this week. But!!! They made me an offer that well if I was close enough I would have done... bring my X-Trail to them spend a night and they would then be able to make a pattern and make the kits!.. If any of you are close to Appleton, WI (Ontario X-Trailers are you listening!))..... please let me know. Here is the deal.. if you bring the X-Trail to them they will make the pattern, make the product and give it to you free! If you meet half way it's 50% off for you.
> 
> ...


Good day Stephen. I checked with the guy who is going to do my hood and he will do the headlights and fogs too. With what that is going to cost, I figured it would cost me just as much to drive to WI: 3 tanks of gas, food, and a night in a flea bag motel. But THANKS!!!! and good luck with your patterning. :cheers:


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

digitaloutlaw said:


> I'm going to check out Rack Attack tomorrow hopefully.. but I just realized something.. I mainly want a rack for my bikes, bringing home wood from home depot, my ladder, etc.. but then realized that I have a spoiler! I don't think I should bother getting one now since I'm afraid the spoiler may get damaged. What are your thoughts on this?



I carry sea kayaks, and had a spoiler on my last vehicle. What I ended up doing was carrying a blanket with me, which I would put over the spoiler when sliding the kayaks up. Otherwise, the sand and grit from the bottom of the kayaks does a real number on it. I was going to ask the dealer to remove the spoiler when I bought the vehicle and have them fill and paint over whatever would need to be repaired and I still might do that. The spoiler "look" isn't a big thing for me anyway, but my kayaks are. You can also cut a water noodle just enough so that it slides onto the edge of the spoiler. You can save it that way as well. 

Will be heading down to Rack Attack myself soon, to see what they've got for racks. So I'd be interested to hear what other people have purchased with respect to this. :cheers:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Whoo-Hoo, the Hood Protector came in today. It's looks really nice and Parry Nissan included a nice hat as well.



I'll post picture once it's installed, should look pretty stealthy, which makes me happy :thumbup:


----------



## Canuck (Mar 19, 2005)

*Any Pictures*

Hi,

Do you have a picture of your hood protector. My X-trail is black as well and I would love to see what it looks like on.

Thanks,

Brian



digitaloutlaw said:


> Nissan dealers should have them.. I just picked up my new LE last night (Brampton, ON), and that was one of the accessories I ordered.. the nissan logo is on the bottow right though.. and small and embossed.. looks nice.. really blends with my black paint.. almost don;t see it.. just see the nice curves


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

The Smoke color one would look very nice on your Black XTy :thumbup: 

I installed the Hood protector, and it's pretty steath. :thumbup: Which is exactly what I wanted. I did not want to break up the clean front end look with a smoke colored one. I also very glad this one came with out the Big "X-TRAIL" on the front as the Smoke one, I was planning on removing the letters if it did. Rather it came with a very tastefull and discreet "NISSAN" on the left corner :thumbup: 




























I took the truck for some Off-Road Field action, this afternoon... It was cool 8)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Whoo-Hoo, the Hood Protector came in today. It's looks really nice and Parry Nissan included a nice hat as well.
> 
> I'll post picture once it's installed, should look pretty stealthy, which makes me happy :thumbup:


Congrats on the arrival of the bonnet protector Viper. That was very quick delivery and you got the hat as well, you lucky guy! 

Pics look nice and I can see that you're getting into the off-road action slowly but surely. Well done! :thumbup: 

*Canuk*: To see a pic of the smoked bonnet protector on a black x-trail, have a look at my web site. This is the genuine nissan one selling in Australia and you can get it through Parry Nissan as Viper did.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Jalal, for pointing Parry Nissan out to me , I can see why they are highly recommended. :cheers: 

I can't wait to get into the true mud flings, my wife will be mortified when I bring the truck home (if I bring it home  )


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No problems at all Viper.

Go for it mate, you'll have fun believe me, the only part I hate is washing the mud off afterwards.



ViperZ said:


> Thanks Jalal, for pointing Parry Nissan out to me , I can see why they are highly recommended. :cheers:
> 
> I can't wait to get into the true mud flings, my wife will be mortified when I bring the truck home (if I bring it home  )


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Soon, once the ground becomes un-frozen  

It will certainly mark the break in of the truck, once it's new skin has been submerged entirely in mud


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Viper,

That hood bonnet looks great on your X-Trail. Can I ask how much you paid for it, incl. shipping? I'd like to get the same thing since I noticed quite a few stone chips on the hood already.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

STX, I paid $65 Aud for the deflector and $23.50 Aud freight. That converts to $84.99 cdn. Canada post then collected $19 something, GST/PST & Handling.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

I checked with the local dealer and they sell the deflectors for $80, but don't have it in clear. I guess Parry Nissan is my only choice to get it in clear.
Thanks.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

That's interesting STX. I was told by my Nissan Dealer they could not get this hood Protector in Canada as it was not approved ofr use yet....  

At any rate, Parry Nissan will hook you up, talk to Jon.


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> That's interesting STX. I was told by my Nissan Dealer they could not get this hood Protector in Canada as it was not approved ofr use yet....
> 
> At any rate, Parry Nissan will hook you up, talk to Jon.


I just got a price back from Parry Nissan. It was quite a bit more than your quote though.... $110 AUS with shipping to Ottawa. I don't know, but i highly doubt shipping is over $20 more to Ottawa than to your area. At any rate, it's a bit too much for a piece of plastic. I can get a strip of 3M clear bra material done here locally for less than $40 for the hood. I think that's the route i'll be going.

When i bought the X-Trail, i knew in the back of my mind that since it's not sold in the States, that accessories would be costly since popular accessories are only available overseas. God help me if i curb a rim!!! I know the dealers want over $600 for a 17" Spec-V rim. Since it's sold in the States... i can get one for $100 since they are a dime a dozen. I bet a 16" X-Trail rim is over $400 easy at the dealer.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

I decided to get the deflector from my dealer. I did a lot of highway driving recently and just wanted to prevent all the stone chips on my hood. Now that I think about it, I should have just gotten a bra instead. Ah well ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Gforce99 said:


> I just got a price back from Parry Nissan. It was quite a bit more than your quote though.... $110 AUS with shipping to Ottawa.


The price mys have increased drastically


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Viper,

Is that really you ?????
We had not heard from you in a llllloooonnnnggggg time!
Nice to see you are back!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Viper,
> 
> Is that really you ?????
> We had not heard from you in a llllloooonnnnggggg time!
> Nice to see you are back!


Thanks Marc, Yeah it's me, sorry for the hiatus.. :loser: 

I see you are a mod now. Congrats, you are a great candidate for that with your technical expertise.

Not much happening on our Xty. It's been treating us well, and has not had a lot of anything done to it other than its 6000 km service check and fluid change.


----------

